# Homemade shakes



## nathanm91 (Apr 16, 2014)

How do you guys make homemade shakes? with or without whay and whats your recipes?

Keep it friendly as I know this could cause carnage haha


----------



## brutus79 (Apr 16, 2014)

2 cups oatmeal, 1 cup peanut butter, 6 eggs, 2 cups kale, 25 grams whey, banana, whole milk.

Yeilds two shakers full. One at 7am and one at 930.  About 3000 caloriss and when trying to gain I have to be over 5500... preferably 6000


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 16, 2014)

1-2 cups whole milk
1 cup cooked oats
3 scoops whey
4 TBSP PB
Banana
Apple
Cinnamon


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 16, 2014)

I do the oats whey pb and milk thing on training days after the gym and before bed . Once on off days


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 16, 2014)

Ice, about 1 cup non fat milk, 2 big spoons of PB, 2 bananas, 1 cup of plain greek yogurt, 1/4 cup liquid egg whites, and a few strawberries. Makes a whole blender full at like 1.25L

Add oats for more carbs. Thin out with water if needed


----------



## TylerDurdn (Apr 17, 2014)

1 cup oats, 2 tbsp Crunch PB, banana and assorted berries, honey, some whey protes and a raw egg..Don't forget the almond milk


----------



## Yaya (Apr 17, 2014)

4 slices of Bologna,  peanut butter,  2 scoops of vanilla whey, bannana, and chocolate milk


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 17, 2014)

Bologna? That sounds disgusting.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 17, 2014)

Yaya looks like Humphrey bogart


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 17, 2014)

Yaya eats jerky covered peanuts


----------



## Chefbone (Apr 24, 2014)

Unsweetened Coconut milk 1C
Ice Cubes 5ea
Whey 1scoop
ANPB 2T
Greek Yogurt 1/4C
Ground Flaxseed 1T
Glutamine 5G
BCAA 5G
Perfect Food Super Green Formula 1scoop

354K, 17/25/27 C/F/P

Chef


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Apr 24, 2014)

Take your meal and put it in the blender...




But seriously I like 1 cup Ben and Jerry's PB cup ice cream, 1 cup milk, 2 scoops whey and a banana.
I do not know the cals involved with this. Just tastes good to me. I don't drink it often. If I do its after my squat/leg workout


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 24, 2014)

Just got the top of the line ninja blender and the thing is a ****ing beast. Love it. Such a difference between a shitty and good blender.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 24, 2014)

Aw...I have a shitty blender. Sad.

3 cups of whole milk
1 scoop of ON serious mass
2 scoops whey protein

1,600 cals
110g protein


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 25, 2014)

I throw 2 cups of milk or almond milk, a bananna, two cups of spinach leaves, cup of cooked oats......sometimes Peanut Butter, or an apple.....


----------



## Jada (Apr 25, 2014)

2scoops of syntha 6
6 eggwhites
1 spoon of olive oil


----------

